# Wrong Answer Game



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 29, 2008)

Tired of having to have the right answer all the time? Here you get to have the wrong answer.

Just post a question and the next person will answer it in the wrongest way possible, then post another question.

You get points for poor grammar and spelling. 

The answer can be as long or as shot as you want. 


Example:
Q: What is 2 + 5
A: Table cloth.



What is a shingle?


----------



## Leaf (Jun 29, 2008)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> What is a shingle?




Poor mans bread.



How high is that fire escape?


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 29, 2008)

Peanut butter



Who is the President of the US?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

Nick Jonas

when is christmas?


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 30, 2008)

wen pigs fligh

Who said, "Give me liberty or give me death?"


----------



## kellyjade (Jun 30, 2008)

Barbara Streisand

What is the capital of Montana?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Toy fox terrier.

What month is this?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

December(when it's cooooool............oops, sorrywhat can i say? it's almost july in florida!:grumpy:

)

is your room clean?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

It's a Maple Twee.

Can you speak a second langwich?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jun 30, 2008)

Ow, that hurt.

Who an eye?


----------



## Becca (Jun 30, 2008)

th english book!!
wots the captal off France?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jun 30, 2008)

Packet of crisps 

How was your day?


----------



## LadyBug (Jun 30, 2008)

howide

what's your name?


----------



## Alexah (Jun 30, 2008)

Dish soap.

How old areyou?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 30, 2008)

Betty Boop

Do you dye your hair?


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 30, 2008)

Trash bags



Where are you?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Pick your nose.

What do you think about harlequin colored bunnies?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 1, 2008)

Eh, half baked.

How do you like your eggs?


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jul 1, 2008)

Long gone....

What's the time?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 1, 2008)

Half of a pie. 

Can you speak Spainish?


----------



## Spring (Jul 1, 2008)

Oui! 

Do you like the rain?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Bunch of flowers...

Where do you live?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

Hogwarts

do you have a car?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Church

Do you like milkshakes?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

fiddle-faddle!

who's your cousin?


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Jul 1, 2008)

Fireman Sam...

How many times have you been to a country faire?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 1, 2008)

Down the street and take a right. 

Have you been to Californa?


----------



## Becca (Jul 1, 2008)

Camera

Do you like a good old cuppa tea?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 1, 2008)

Gazuntheit!

Do you like the color pink?


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 1, 2008)

germany!

who's your best friend?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 1, 2008)

The cabin in the forest.

Can you count to 10 in German?


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 1, 2008)

A grandma's scarf

What do you do when a light turns red?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 1, 2008)

Eat the purple egg first. 

How many fish live in the ocean?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

One.

What is the day after tomorrow?


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

Chinese New Year


What happens when it rains?


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

chocolate santa

whats 2 +2 =


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 2, 2008)

To infinite and beyond!!

Which is your favorite smiley?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 2, 2008)

Dude, where's my car?

Where were you born?


----------



## Becca (Jul 2, 2008)

tree

What are you wearing?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 2, 2008)

74 bunnies on October.

Whats your favorite fruit?


----------



## PixieStixxxx (Jul 3, 2008)

Febreeze Air Effects.

Why is grass green?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 3, 2008)

Mother Nature ate green Tic Tacs.

What is your favorite television show?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 3, 2008)

Elephants wear socks



What's the capital of Sri Lanka?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 7, 2008)

The rabbits ate the dog?! 

How many toes does an ant have?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

Goldmemberr

Whats the capital of Canada


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Desperate Housewives.

What time is it?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 7, 2008)

2/3 of the peanut. 

Does the Easter Bunny come to your house?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 7, 2008)

RUNN!! 



Why are bunny's so darn cute


----------



## Alexah (Jul 8, 2008)

Robins lay eggs in the springtime.

Who is your hero?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 9, 2008)

Baby deer are cute. 



Whats your favorite T.V show?


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 10, 2008)

india

Whats the date?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ring, ring, ring - banana phone!

Are you married?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 10, 2008)

My dog ate my homework.

What is your favorite food?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lefty loosey, righty tighty.

Will it be sunny on Saturday?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 10, 2008)

Ask Grandma Hazel.

Have you ever been to YellowStone?


----------



## Alexah (Jul 11, 2008)

Follow the yellow brick road.

What is the capitol of Ohio?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 11, 2008)

There's a fungus among us.

What time does The Wonder Pets come on?


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 11, 2008)

It's a boy! Or a girl?

How fast can you tie your shoe?


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 11, 2008)

maybe it's Maybelline

what sports do you like?


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Ya gotta get in, ya gotta get in and...scrub!

What in a fruit salad?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jul 14, 2008)

( Okay, Before I even clicked on this thred I was thinking i was going to write bannanana's but now i cant )

STRAW


----------



## Becca (Aug 26, 2008)

she didndo a question so 

Whats your fave style of shoe?

*Becca*


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 26, 2008)

PICKLES!(my cat, not the food item)

who's your fave artist?


----------



## Becca (Aug 27, 2008)

semi skimmed milk

Whats your fave type of cereal?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 28, 2008)

phonebook!

Where were you born!


----------



## LadyBug (Aug 28, 2008)

Nail Polish!

who's your best friend?


----------



## Becca (Aug 29, 2008)

notepad

Whats rthe last computer game you played?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

purple marker

What channel on TV do you like to watch?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Nintendo DS

What was the last thing you ate?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

crazy elephant

What have you done in the last 5 min.?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

remote control!

What was the last bunny you cuddled?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

ipods!

Are you afriad of hieghts?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

coloured beads

What was the last thing you watched on telly?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

I am cuddling with bunnies

Have you ever been to another country than you live in.


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Juice

Do you like water?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Mary Had a Little Lamb

Do you have a TV in your room?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Dr who

Do you have a webcam?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

Dippy is very cute!

Do you like to play sports?


----------



## Becca (Aug 31, 2008)

Nintendo
Do you wear lipgloss?


----------



## Dublinperky (Aug 31, 2008)

catus juice

Can you play football


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

trousers

What was the last post you made on here?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

Smiley faces are awesome!

What is your favourite color?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

chair 

Whats your fave perfume?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

photobucket has alot of pictures on there

What is the weather like.


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

curly

What colour is your hair?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

platypus

Are you typing on a keyboard?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

platypus

Are you typing on a keyboard?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

hay

What colour chair are you sitting on?


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

hay

What colour chair are you sitting on?


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 1, 2008)

bunny slippers

Have you ever been to New York


----------



## Becca (Sep 1, 2008)

horsieee!

Have you ever ridden a horse?


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 3, 2008)

measly!

do like houses?


----------



## Becca (Sep 7, 2008)

Crisps

What colour is your phone?


----------



## Becca (Sep 24, 2008)

...


----------



## Dublinperky (Sep 27, 2008)

My bunnies are so cute!

Have you ever been to Paris?

Aly!:tongue


----------



## Luv-bunniz (Sep 29, 2008)

Chocolate..

Have YOU hugged your rabbit today?


----------



## FallingStar (Sep 29, 2008)

Wild Cherry Kool-aid!

What time was it when you feed your bunnies?


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 29, 2008)

March

Where is my cat hiding?


----------



## Becca (Sep 29, 2008)

Friends Rock

Do you like ginger beer?


----------



## Becknutt (Sep 30, 2008)

Yellow

Why must bunnies poop on furniture?


----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2008)

Fly

What colour is your coat?


----------

